# Help with checkpoint [WAKE]



## Jinty (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,
Have a Dell Dimension (though can't remember exact one think 5100)
OS - XP Home Edition. 
My pc starts to boot up normally. When it happened, after the initial Dell sign on the monitor, it went blank with a flashing cursor on the top left. I went into set up and checked that everything was as it had left the factory. I had to switch one of the drives back on but it made no difference.

This is on screen now:
Drive 1 not found: Serial ATA, SATA-2
Strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run setup utility

Lights on front box: 1 2 and 3 are lit with 2 beeps

When I struck F1 there was a noise from the pc as if it was trying, then I tried F2 and nothing happened. 
I can get into set up or boot up by the function keys only when the dell sign is on the monitor. 

Have changed battery on motherboard (just in case)

When try to reboot a few times I get:

Alert! Previous attempts at booting this system have failed at checkpoint [WAKE]. For help in resoving this problem, please note this checkpoint and contact Dell Technical Support.

Any ideas what to do next? If I try to restore factory defaults- will this help me any?

Thanks for reading my post. Any help is definitely appreciated.
Jinty


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would start by checking the cables to the drives.

Is the hard drive detected in the BIOS?

You may have a failed/failing hard drive


----------



## Jinty (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for replying, will check cables.
Have 2 drives:
Drive 0 is the main one and it passed the diagnostics
Drive 1 is one where I store photos - not being read and keeps being disabled after I enable it.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try disconnecting the second drive and attempt to boot.


----------



## Fary91 (Apr 13, 2011)

"""Alert! Previous attempts at booting this system have failed at checkpoint [WAKE]. For help in resoving this problem, please note this checkpoint and contact Dell Technical Support.""""

Exactly the same problem what is the solution.........


----------



## Lady Shearon (May 23, 2011)

Hi 
I am still having this problem. Has anyone figured out how to fix it?


----------

